# jo sóc aquesta. Oi que sóc guapa.



## perrine1233

Was just wondeing if this is an idiomatic phrase you would translate as !" i'm not that pretty." As in.. "And here I am, I'm not that pretty..." Was just a bit confused. Thanks.


----------



## Lurrezko

perrine1233 said:


> Was just wondeing if this is an idiomatic phrase you would translate as !" i'm not that pretty." As in.. "And here I am, I'm not that pretty..." Was just a bit confused. Thanks.



No, quite the opposite. It means *And here I am. I'm pretty, aren't I?*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No, quite the opposite. It means *And here I am. I'm pretty, aren't I?*


 

Agree as always with Senyor Lurrezko.

*Oi* is often used in Catalan, meaning: Isn't it?

(I guess it's just a sound... like _Hum_?). Could you please confirm this, Senyor Lurrezko?


----------



## Lurrezko

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Agree as always with Senyor Lurrezko.
> 
> *Oi* is often used in Catalan, meaning: Isn't it?
> 
> (I guess it's just a sound... like _Hum_?). Could you please confirm this, Senyor Lurrezko?



Of course I can, Senyor Vilalta. It's an interjection, we use it to ask for a confirmation or an approval.

_*oi *
1 1 interj. [LC] Expressió usada per a demanar la confirmació del que es diu, l’assentiment a una demanda. Ell ha estat ací a les vuit del matí; oi? Oi que ho faràs? _


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Of course I can, Senyor Vilalta. It's an interjection, we use it to ask for a confirmation or an approval.
> 
> _*oi *_
> _1 1 interj. [LC] Expressió usada per a demanar la confirmació del que es diu, l’assentiment a una demanda. Ell ha estat ací a les vuit del matí; oi? Oi que ho faràs? _


 
Interjection, that's the word, *oi*?

Fins ara.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No, quite the opposite. It means *And here I am. I'm pretty, aren't I?*




Also
*And here I am. Am I not pretty!*


----------



## Antpax

Agró said:


> Also
> *And here I am. Am I not pretty!*



Hi Agró,

I think it would be better if we use an interrogation mark "Am I not pretty?!".

Oi que es mitjor si possem una interrogació? 

Salut per a tothom.

Ant


----------



## OrCuS

I'm guessing she's showing you a picture when she's saying/writing that, I would translate it into: "This is me. Am I not pretty?".

Actually the original sentence is missing a question mark: "jo sóc aquesta. Oi que sóc guapa*?*" Otherwise it wouldn't make sense at all.


----------



## merquiades

OrCuS said:


> I'm guessing she's showing you a picture when she's saying/writing that, I would translate it into: "This is me. Am I not pretty?".
> 
> Actually the original sentence is missing a question mark: "jo sóc aquesta. Oi que sóc guapa*?*" Otherwise it wouldn't make sense at all.



I'd agree with Orcus (and everyone else too). The first thing that came to mind was a photo.

I'm this girl here.  Hey, aren't I pretty?


----------

